# Home built drive shaft



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

I was using my Ford LGT145 loader backhoe the other day when i noticed a lot of vibration, the engine was shaking so bad i thought it was going to fly off 
I hurried and got it shut down, i noticed a piece laying under the tractor and i found out it was a drive shaft joint. I then tor it apart and remanufactured my own.
I also had to remake the rubber joints because when it came apart it tor everything up. The old drive shaft was bent and rubbing on something and about cut it clean in two.
Here is the home built model, it turned out a lot better then what i ever thought it would.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That turned out real nic BTS ! I just had to do one for my JD 317,but that one had universal cross-joints .


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice work - i bet a new one ( if you can find one) wouldve been super expensive.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

BTS said:


> I was using my Ford LGT145 loader backhoe the other day when i noticed a lot of vibration, the engine was shaking so bad i thought it was going to fly off
> I hurried and got it shut down, i noticed a piece laying under the tractor and i found out it was a drive shaft joint. I then tor it apart and remanufactured my own.
> I also had to remake the rubber joints because when it came apart it tor everything up. The old drive shaft was bent and rubbing on something and about cut it clean in two.
> Here is the home built model, it turned out a lot better then what i ever thought it would.


 Ya 'Got er DONE'!! I'm happy at ya!! Old bias tires lend themselves well to that application.


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey BTS.Good looking job.I've had to replace a few of the belting inserts too.I was going to reinvent the wheel and than I thought"This has lasted for near 20 years"I don't think I can improve on this set up (all things considered) so I replaced the 2 rubber bits and its been fine ever since.


----------

